# Solved: "no association with access point" "adapter is inactive"



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Old Dell laptop model PPL (266 MHz) running Windows ME and 64 Megs of RAM. The OS is a new, clean load. It has a PCMCIA slot into which I inserted a Linksys Wireless G adapter, model WPC54G, ver 1.2 after loading the version 1 driver.

I'm getting the following from the Linksys Wireless desktop monitor:

"no association with access point" "adapter is inactive"

In a Google search, I brought up a thread in another forum where someone said Windows ME would support Wireless B only and not G. Any truth to this?

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Whether the adapter is Wireless B or G makes no difference to the OS, if the adapter is installed with the correct drivers. You could use a backwards compatible Wireless N card if you could find ME drivers for it.
Are the adaters LED's lit?
Does Device Manager show the card installed and working?
According to Linksys primary causes of "adapter is inactive" are the adapter is not seated properly or the drivers are not installed.

Here is link to Linksys support page for that adapter.
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WPC54G


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I think the Linksys card may be bad. I plugged in an SMC, loaded its drivers and all is well.

I'll try the Linksys card in another laptop later to be sure.


----------

